# White film on fish



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 72g with Borleyi nkata, in december i notice an oily film on the surface of the water dont know why, nothing was different, didnt add fish or change food. Then i went for xmas to Vernon and when i came back i found a dead fish  the film covering the top now. Last week or so i found another dead fish so i just did a water change and got i believe most if not all of the oily film but i saw one of the fish with like a white film on him, what can i treat it with? or any info will b appreciated...thanks in advance


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

the film on your water is surface scum, just add an air pump or something to agitate the water to break up the proteins, you can also cut back or pick up left over food. you can also place a paper towel on the surface but it's not as effective as agitating the water. not sure about the white film on your fish though..is it fungus? What are your readings btw, did you test for ammonia, etc?
Maybe someone more experienced can shed some light, i haven't dealt with any sickness besides the common ich and fungus stuff
GL


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

and if you don't know what to treat it with, just add salt for now


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I test the water and everything is good except for ph, my is low at 7. I am gonna put some crushed oyster shells to get it up, so far i havent seen that white stuff on the fish anymore but i found a dead one today


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

The one thing I've always relied on for 'mystery symptoms' in any of my tanks is my good old, trusty *Vortex Diatom filter*.(google this one - it's worth it)

IMHO - The Vortex Diatom is one of the best products on the market for making your water crystal clear. It is designed to take all of the fine particles out of the water (down to 1 micron!). This takes out *all* of the parasites and fungi. It removes any stains, or clouding of your water. The fish seem to just float in space --it's so clear. Not to be used as a full-time filter, but move it from tank to tank and in a few minutes you can begin to see the difference. A great product, I've often wondered why other companies didn't make a similar product.

When I use it, I do leave it on for a couple hours, and, when it's possible, stir things up a bit.

good luck!


----------

